# Sorry, but... 2012 lib tech TRS or NS proto?



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I don't mean to bug anybody, but as a student, spending few hundred dollars are still a handful. I have narrowed down to these two boards based on my riding efforts. I currently have a burton custom, and on ice patches, I feel like a hockey puck, and it's been so worn down that I feel like I'm snowboarding on my wooden desk.. lol

It comes down to the proto vs TRS. I can't find a consensus between these two boards, One side of me says, magnetraction on the TRS will be so helpful for my needs, on the other hand, there are so many good reviews on the proto that it is just killing me. I have found a deal for both that sums up to similar costs, which isn't helping since the NS boards seem to not go on sale very much.

If anyone can help me and give me input on these two boards, it'll be highly highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stewartsj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't mean to bug anybody, but as a student, spending few hundred dollars are still a handful. I have narrowed down to these two boards based on my riding efforts. I currently have a burton custom, and on ice patches, I feel like a hockey puck, and it's been so worn down that I feel like I'm snowboarding on my wooden desk.. lol
> 
> ...


What is your riding style and where do you ride?


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

chub11 said:


> What is your riding style and where do you ride?


I am pretty much everywhere. I was about 80% all mountain and 20% park this season, and will be increasing the amount of park next season.

I'm in Calgary, so usually Lake Louise, or resorts in Eastern BC.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stewartsj said:


> I am pretty much everywhere. I was about 80% all mountain and 20% park this season, and will be increasing the amount of park next season.
> 
> I'm in Calgary, so usually Lake Louise, or resorts in Eastern BC.


Do you like to carve aggressively and charge hard? play around and take it easy? ride powder? when you ride park, do you jib or just mostly hit jumps? A little more detail would be helpful.


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

chub11 said:


> Do you like to carve aggressively and charge hard? play around and take it easy? ride powder? when you ride park, do you jib or just mostly hit jumps? A little more detail would be helpful.


Most of the time, I'm pretty playful, I look for natural jumps, lips, go through trees. On some runs I do charge hard, but I'm not the biggest fan. I would love to encounter powder, but frankly, I don't hit it that much. I'm not the best at jibbing, but I have been trying. My current board is pretty stiff and makes it hard for me to use it for park, but I'd like to start more into jibbing. I'm a big fan of mid air jumps though.

Edit: One big thing for me is the concern of ice patches.. I encounter quite a bit, and on my current board, I feel like a hockeypuck.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stewartsj said:


> Most of the time, I'm pretty playful, I look for natural jumps, lips, go through trees. On some runs I do charge hard, but I'm not the biggest fan. I would love to encounter powder, but frankly, I don't hit it that much. I'm not the best at jibbing, but I have been trying. My current board is pretty stiff and makes it hard for me to use it for park, but I'd like to start more into jibbing. I'm a big fan of mid air jumps though.
> 
> Edit: One big thing for me is the concern of ice patches.. I encounter quite a bit, and on my current board, I feel like a hockeypuck.


To be honest, I would just demo both and see which one you like more. They're pretty similar and would fit you pretty well, I'd say if you can find a proto get it but a trs would be great too.


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

chub11 said:


> To be honest, I would just demo both and see which one you like more. They're pretty similar and would fit you pretty well, I'd say if you can find a proto get it but a trs would be great too.


How is the proto in icy patches? Unfortunately, the snow is dwindling in the mountains here, and most are closing within the next 2 weeks. I won't be able to test them out any time soon :S


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stewartsj said:


> How is the proto in icy patches? Unfortunately, the snow is dwindling in the mountains here, and most are closing within the next 2 weeks. I won't be able to test them out any time soon :S


Never summer has a grip technology called variogrip which i've heard works really well.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

wow im from calgary aswell


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I'd probably go with the Proto considering you want to learn jibbing. I've never used it, but I've acquired lots of knowledge as I'm a gear whore haha . The TRS is more for jumps and powder.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

They're both pretty similar. Variogrip works about as good as magnetraction but is a bit less aggressive.

The topsheet of the proto is more durable (carbonium). Other than that, I'd agree with the answer above. Proto if you wanna jib more, TRS if you wanna jump more. But all in all, the differences are minor. Go with either one, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Where can we find an online shops that have the Proto in stocks? I have searched almost all of the online store and they pretty have nil stock unless you get them from the official website which charge you an arm and a leg for this board.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

go with proto...i bought a proto and i buddy of mine bought a TRice pro this season
never summer makes a top sheet built roof witch couldnt be said for lib boards..so many chips after one season
proto as the magna boards are great on ice..i was skeptic but nothing but good words from me when it comet to proto and ice
the only thing i liked the lib board that my buddy head is the its not as damp as never summer board


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd get the Proto, and I am from WA (Lib Tech country).

Vario edges work well enough for me in most situations, as mentioned they are not as grabby as magne. NS has 3 year warranty, full metal edges, and better base. 

If you really want magne and better board than Lib - go Smokin. I got a Smokin Superpark for resort and slack to complement my NS split for bc.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ridden both. Seeing that you want to increase the park more, I'd look at an Evo. The board can ride all mountain just fine, and is much more suited for the park.

That would be my suggestion if you are holding to those two companies.

If you can look outside, a Smokin Superpark or Arbor Westmark / Blacklist might be more up your alley.


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

lernr said:


> I'd get the Proto, and I am from WA (Lib Tech country).
> 
> NS has 3 year warranty, full metal edges, and better base.
> 
> ...


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

lernr said:


> I'd get the Proto, and I am from WA (Lib Tech country).
> 
> NS has 3 year warranty, full metal edges, and better base.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

boomin33 said:


> lernr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get the Proto, and I am from WA (Lib Tech country).
> ...


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Weird, I'd try to run this as a warranty issue with NS.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

*these boards are different*



Stewartsj said:


> Most of the time, I'm pretty playful, I look for natural jumps, lips, go through trees. On some runs I do charge hard, but I'm not the biggest fan. I would love to encounter powder, but frankly, I don't hit it that much. I'm not the best at jibbing, but I have been trying. My current board is pretty stiff and makes it hard for me to use it for park, but I'd like to start more into jibbing. I'm a big fan of mid air jumps though.
> 
> Edit: One big thing for me is the concern of ice patches.. I encounter quite a bit, and on my current board, I feel like a hockeypuck.


I've spent lots of time on the Proto Ct and some time on the TRS. These boards ride differently. The Proto is more playful and forgiving than the TRS. The TRS is better suited for aggressive riders who ride fast and want stability in any snow condition. The TRS will have better edge hold than the Proto on hard snow. That's not to say that edge hold is poor on the Proto.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

IMO, magnetraction holds a bit better then the variogrip on NS boards, however after riding a bunch and dulling the edges, the Libs maintain their edge hold better. I really liked my Proto on the ice when I bought it (no detune of the edges) but after I ripped around for a few weeks the edges dulled out it really lacked ice hold compared to my T. Rice. That being said, as long as it wasn't a bulletproof day, I would ride the Proto. I took that thing off some good sized jumps (35+) and it was fine. I also prefer the base on the Proto as it seemed to hold wax better and feel less sticky in-between waxings. And the carbonium topsheet on the Proto is really tough. My Libs always get torn up really quick. 

That being said, you will likely find a TRS on sale before a Proto.


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. Unfortunately, the person that was selling the proto (my friend) wants to keep it now.. After all that dilemma. Furthermore, all the protos are sold in Canada, I've looked pretty much everywhere. I'll be purchasing the TRS on sale, and will look for a cobra next season as well.

Thanks everybody for your generous comments!


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have TRS 154 and 157 ... its a park all nountain .. they said agresive ride but i dont think is to agresive ! 

I think you will be a better rider with the TRS ..
so is this Jibbing to park some times little powder have fun 151 trs ..
Park , jumps ,powder, jibbing ...154 trs 
powder jumps park jibbing .. 157 .. 

Make imaginary line on the mountain how will you ride it ! from the top to the bottom !! so is that , check where you live what is the snow condition most of the time !! thats is more important ! what the board does is what the rider wants !


----------

